# Which Ariens series has the best part quality ?



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

This morning I saw an old ST1028 (924086) and I was surprised by the quality of this machine. Parts quality and solidity of everything seems over the other Ariens series I saw. The model I saw even has a 6 fan blades ! I was wondering if you can use the Ariens two belts pulley kit on these 924 series ?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ariens dual belt kit: https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blower-Dual-Attachment-Belt-Kit-p/72600700.htm appears to apply to the 926 series. No mention of 924 series. This thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/148743-ariens-dual-attachment-belt-kit.html seems to give specific reasons why the kit will not fit the 924 series.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

never needed the dual belts on the 924's....had quite a few.....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Though duel belts help in the not needing a new belt as soon I can say I can’t remember any other brand with duel belts and there are a lot of fine machines so it may just be one of those options that are nice but not really needed.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The videos that I have seen on installing the dual belt kit from Ariens seemed to change out a 1/2" belt for two 1/2" belts. Does the 924 series use a 5/8" belt since that is what many of the higher hp engines use? My Craftsman 11/30 with 11 hp Tecumseh had a 5/8" belt and that was 15 years ago. 

Just wondering.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know...maybe it's just me.....but having had dozens of 924 series blowers, one of which I have a 12 hp engine on a 24 inch bucket and driving a 3.5 inch pulley to the auger.....never seen the need to upgrade to a dual pulley system...they have a 1/2 inch belt. I prefer the Tractor Supply Kevlar belts for the auger, only cause I think the blue color is sexy. I don't fix it unless it's broken, and I don't see any problem with the 924 auger belts


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

924 series are my favorite !!!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Me too Joe! I can't see anyone buying a more modern blower.....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Can’t wait till the parts comes in for mine, model 924126, Cranman liked it too.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

No doubt about it, the STs were tanks. But I've used enough of the newer Ariens to realize that they do pretty good as well.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I washed my hands of the newer Ariens once I had to change the drive rubber on a ( I believe) 932 series.....never again!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

legarem said:


> This morning I saw an old ST1028 (924086) and I was surprised by the quality of this machine. Parts quality and solidity of everything seems over the other Ariens series I saw. The model I saw even has a 6 fan blades ! I was wondering if you can use the Ariens two belts pulley kit on these 924 series ?


Got the exact same one legarem, I put the paddles on all six auger blades and armor skids for the poor sidewalks around here. It is a beast!!! Oh and drift cutters and a weight system for the big snow piles left by the plows


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

924 Hands Down


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> Got the exact same one legarem, I put the paddles on all six auger blades and armor skids for the poor sidewalks around here. It is a beast!!! Oh and drift cutters and a weight system for the big snow piles left by the plows


What's the value of a good condition ST1028 like this one ?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know the value as I always get broken or cheap....but if I find one like that broken or cheap, it's coming to live at my house! anyone know of that bucket assembly for sale, let me know....I'll put it on my 12 hp rat blower....


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

There's no question the 924's are top notch but the 926-- no so much. If you have to fork over money to buy three factory "upgrade" kits to overcome inherently poor designs, it's not a great machine.
* dual drive belt conversion 
* chute fix
* cover plate to prevent water leaking into the drive mechanism
If that's not enough, it's a simple fix to prevent overtravel of the swing plate assembly but it shouldn't be necessary. You probably don't need to worry about this if you do the dual drive belt conversion.

Granted, once those "upgrades" are completed, the 926 is a decent machine.

The 932's with the plastic tire rims was another engineering failure.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

A used 924 is ten times the value of the newer blowers....I just asked the top mechanic at my Arien dealership today, what he had for trade ins and what was selling.......the answer he gave me was probably spot on.....no one replaces their blower ( Ariens) because it won't do the job.....they buy a new blower because their next door neighbor just got a new one.....and he does new blower delivery and asks......I've got a dozen 10000 series and first series blowers as good as new and another dozen 924 series that will go 40 years or more of NE snow....shiny sells.....


----------

